# Where to buy a simple printer



## busy woman (Dec 19, 2011)

Where to buy an easy-to-use printer in New Cairo? What is the price range? Are they cheap compared to Europe or is it better to bring one with us?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

busy woman said:


> Where to buy an easy-to-use printer in New Cairo? What is the price range? Are they cheap compared to Europe or is it better to bring one with us?




No need to bring one with you... I have just bought a fax/printer/scanner for 510 LE.. shops are all over the city, you will have no problem finding one.. even the big supermarkets sell them,


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Switch store has HP printers. Good prices. It is located on La Souki (I am not sure of the correct spelling).


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't forget to check out the ink cartridges, how much refills are and if they are readily available for whatever model you decide on.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Don't forget to check out the ink cartridges, how much refills are and if they are readily available for whatever model you decide on.


I've never bought a refill. My computer guy just has them refilled with ink.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Just mentioned it because on another forum, a British woman was complaining that her cartridges could not be refilled, and new ones cost almost as much as the printer itself (probably an exaggeration, but still.. ). She would have to stock up on them each time she went back to the UK.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Be aware that they make cartriges region specific so you cant easily move around - i cant buy HP 121 or 122 in the UK - probably another number is compatible but MAY not work from a software point of view


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

As it's Egypt if I need a new cartridge I take my printer and laptop to the store and ensure the cartridge works before I leave the store and print off a test page so it does not smudge...

Low and behold one did not work...try returning it after purchase


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a 3 in 1 HP it cost me 300 l.e at the mall in babalook and ink (original) cost 200 l.e. for the2 but copies are 50% cheaper and work just as well. Refills are not always reliable.


----------

